# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Even wat opbiechten

## davanzu21

Ik ben hier al mega lang lid.... Eerst onder andere naam, maar door omstandigheden moest ik een nieuwe naam aanmaken. Ik ben al lid sinds 2002 denk ik..

Ik neem het Medicity forum helemaal niets kwalijk, het is allemaal mijn schuld, maar ik moet het even kwijt.

Ik heb een rotjeugd gehad, diverse trauma's gehad. Ik hield van gezondheid en daarom kwam ik ook hier, ik studeer nu ook gezondheid.

Echter in die tijd dat ik hier als lid kwam, zag ik het leven niet meer zitten, had het zo gehad, ik wilde niet meer. Ik las hier toen een topic over laxeerpillen, waarin een link naar een weblog stond dat Nofood4us heette. Ik ben het toen gaan overnemen, ben ook gaan laxeren, het kon me niks schelen. Ik ben naar die weblog gegaan waar een link naar een pro ana forum stond, en ben daar heen gegaan, en toen is het tot extremen gekomen. Ik volgde alle tips op, en maakte zelf een pro ana forum aan met heel veel leden, teveel!

Zo is een eetstoornis ontstaan bij mij... Inmiddels heb ik een opname gehad en ik post hier regelmatig voor andere dingen, maar het blijft soms echt nog hangen dat stukje..

Liefs,

Mij

----------


## Agnes574

Oesje, das even schrikken Davanzu!
Bestaat je pro ana forum nog steeds??
Besef je nu zelf dat een eetstoornis héél gevaarlijk is en dat je er maar héél erg moeilijk vanaf geraakt?
Ik vind het dapper van je dat je hier je hart lucht!
Wat mij betreft; ik zie je nog steeds even graag hoor  :Wink: 

ps; staan die posten waarover jij het hebt hier nog op het forum?
Zo ja, meld me dat dan even, dan haal ik ze eraf!

Liefs Ag

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Davanzu,

Ook ik vind het heel dapper van je dat je je hart hier durft te luchten!
En ben het verder met Agnes eens  :Wink: 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## davanzu21

Thanks voor de reacties..

Ik heb dat forum al lang niet meer. Inderdaad ik besef heel goed wat een eetstoornis kapot maakt.. Pffff wat was dat erg zeg! Het maakte alles stuk, maakte me zwak, in de bus naar school deed ik het in me broek.

Volgens mij staan die topics hier niet meer.. Ik zie net dat diegene hier nog lid is.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Davanzu,

Gelukkig dat je dat forum niet meer hebt.
Gelukkig heb je nog wel het andere forum in 1 van de andere posten!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## davanzu21

Inderdaad!

Ik kom er net echter dat het er nog wel is:

http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=2791

----------


## Agnes574

Davanzu,

Het topic over laxeermiddelen staat er idd nog, maar de links naar andere sites staan er niet meer op!

Xx Ag

----------


## gin

beste davanzu,

ik vind het heel sterk van je, dat je dit neerschrijft. 
Ikzelf ben ook in een eetstoornis terecht gekomen met alle gevolgen erop en eraan.
Dit door een stomme opmerking tijdens het medisch onderzoek. Men zei: 'je zou wel wat mogen vermageren'. Ondertussen een heel zwaar jaar gehad en zit dus over met een eetstoornis. Ben opgenomen geweest in het Uz te Gent hiervoor. 
Het blijft toch een dagelijks gevecht. 
Ik houd wel de moed hoog. Er komt nog veel moois wat ik wil meemaken. En ik heb een heel goede vriendenkring die me steunt en helpt.
Ik wens je ook heel veel moed en doorzetting toe om sterker te worden dan je eetstoornis. En hou voor ogen: 'het komt wel goed, geluk is een klein vogeltje. Als je er naar zoekt zal je het niet vinden. Maar... op een dag, zit het een mooi lied te fluiten op je vensterbank!'

Knuffel
Gin

----------

